# Punta Arenas (Chile) - Close to the end of the world



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Punta Arenas, Chile
*
Pop: 120.000

The largest city at the end of the world.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas by eszsara, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by mschutt, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by flaviopereira, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by wallygrom, on Flickr


Punta Arenas Plaza de armas Met Maghelaan by ginirover, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

PUNTA ARENAS by pattagon, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by University of North Texas, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by eszsara, on Flickr


PUNTA ARENAS by seniorjp, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas by JGaldames, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by wuerschi, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by tik_tok, on Flickr


PUNTA ARENAS by seniorjp, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Cormorant roost by Rob McC, on Flickr


Érase un barco. by Nico VB, on Flickr


Barcos de pesca de la centolla en Puerto del Hambre by eriotropus, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by DrKboo, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

ARA "San Blas": navegación por los canales fueguinos by gacetamarinera, on Flickr


so many penguins!!! by t.yamana, on Flickr


Down town Punta Arenas by scsteinbrecher, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Orla de Punta Arenas by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Palacio de La Gobernación by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Orla de Punta Arenas by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Palacio Sara Braun by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Porto de Punta Arenas by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Vent à Punta Arenas by Lutin Capuche, on Flickr


Entre Natales y Punta Arenas, Chile by pablotipo, on Flickr


Santuario Maria Auxiliadora by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Patagonia by vanto5, on Flickr


Punta Arenas (Chile) by Petra van der Ree, on Flickr


La calidez del frío by SergioRT, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Pta Arenas by Cristián Prado, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by vanto5, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by Russ Levi, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Boats cemetery by Maurizio Blasetti, on Flickr


Cementerio by pattagon, on Flickr


Tras el Estrecho de Magallanes by Claudio AMM, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Nieve en Punta Arenas by Carlos_Y., on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas, Chile by J K Johnson, on Flickr


Punta Arenas and Magellan Strait by totnesmonster, on Flickr


Otoño en el Parque María Behety by Miradas Compartidas, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Osamentas by Un zorro, on Flickr


Patagonians by Yan Boechat, on Flickr


----------



## Edo15 (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful City!


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas, Chile by wallygrom, on Flickr


Punta Arenas from Cerro de la Cruz Mirador by Tākuta, on Flickr


Punta Arenas, Chile by gttexas, on Flickr


Punta Arenas_1 by BostonMike67, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

- edit: DMCA


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, interesting place Punta Arenas....thanks all for the marvelous photos. :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

you`re welcome ! 


Fachada do Restaurante La Marmita, Punta Arenas. by Amandina Morbeck, on Flickr


Rua de Punta Arenas. by Amandina Morbeck, on Flickr


Punta Arenas, Chile by Rob McC, on Flickr


----------



## Ocidadao (Nov 25, 2012)

nice place to live!!!
calm and cold...
greetings from brazil


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Muy buen hilo _felip_!, excelente trabajo. :cheers:

Si quieres te puedo ayudar con mas imágenes.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

gracias Vasthrash ! yo feliz si puedes aportar :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas 3 by chien.lee, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by PhilaMike, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by PhilaMike, on Flickr


Punta Arenas 1 by Felipe Bengoa, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Overlook at Punta Arenas by dhertog, on Flickr


Punta Arenas | Chile by Onde está o tupiniquim??, on Flickr


Plaza de Punta Arenas by LvidalS, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chile por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr









Arquitectura de Punta Arenas por Andrés Photos 2, en Flickr









Jose Menendez house at Punta Arenas main square por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Braun-Menendez palace at Punta Arenas por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr









Punta Arenas Hotel Cabo De Hornos por Derek Pettersson, en Flickr









Sara Braun palace at Punta Arenas por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

http://viajeban.blogspot.com/2009/01/monte-fenton-cerro-andino-punta-arenas.html









http://casa1113.blogspot.com/2012/06/solsticio-de-invierno-en-punta-arenas.html


Nandu outing por Uli_Germany, en Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas by wallygrom, on Flickr


PUNTA ARENAS by seniorjp, on Flickr


Punta Arenas, Chile by wallygrom, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by eszsara, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas, Chile by gttexas, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by Dany et Maryse, on Flickr


Ovejero Punta Arenas by danieldiaznauto, on Flickr


Punta Arenas, Chile by gttexas, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

- edit DMCA


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Schoolchildren in uniform, Punta Arenas, Chile by Independent Picture Service, on Flickr


Autumn colours in Punta Arenas by wallygrom, on Flickr


Torpedera FRESIA - Punta Arenas - Chile 028/365 by Erwin Thieme, on Flickr


Punta Arena by Tur3ine, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

punta arenas 02 by fcopiz, on Flickr


Punta Arenas, Chile by loupgarou99, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by ROSA R.H., on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Punta Arenas por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr









Punta Arenas por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr









Punta Arenas por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr​


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas by Amandina Morbeck, on Flickr


Untitled by Breathe .-, on Flickr


Hotel José Nogueira / Club de la Unión de Punta Arenas by Mary Loosemore, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by Kelly and Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

2008 PUnta Arenas by matvi, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by jfaherty17, on Flickr


Punta Arenas nevado by C_AVALOS_R, on Flickr


Punta Arenas Chile by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas en invierno by C_AVALOS_R, on Flickr


Punta Arenas Coastline by wasserberg, on Flickr


Punta Arenas by Besser, on Flickr


Punta Arenas desde el "Cerro Mirador" - Chile by danieldiaznauto, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas, Chile by Galit Toueg, on Flickr


Punta Arenas 242/365 by Erwin Thieme, on Flickr


Punta Arenas Building by Train Fan, on Flickr


Punta Arenas Building by Train Fan, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Punta Arenas desde el "Cerro Mirador" - Chile by danieldiaznauto, on Flickr


----------

